

Obama loves deportation so much he's even started deporting U.S. citizens - bonemachine
http://knowmore.washingtonpost.com/2013/10/28/obama-is-deporting-more-people-every-year-than-bush-did-including-some-u-s-citizens/

======
webdestroya
What a linkbait title... the woman gave a false name, and was deported because
that false name was from someone in Colombia.

~~~
privong
Yes, but one would hope that deportation would require a slightly higher
burden of proof than that?

------
bonemachine
Yeah, I knew it was linkbait.

But the treatment of foreign nationals in the U.S. (bona fide, or suspected)
is so pitiful, across the board, that the issue still merits attention even if
our attention is distracted somewhat by the occasional buried lead.

------
gdilla
Wow, what a misleading title. Has Obama started deporting citizens as a
policy? Um, no.

~~~
dragonwriter
Yeah, is the problem here that Obama has a policy of aggressively pursuing
deportation proceedings, or that the deportation system has too low of a
standard of proof that the individual affected is actually subject to
deportation?

~~~
bonemachine
s/Obama/United States/g, _aka_ "me and thee" (if you're a U.S. citizen).

The bigger point is that the way this country treats foreign nationals, actual
or perceived, reflects on _all of us_ , not just on whoever happens to be
Chief Executive at the moment.

EDIT: "actual or perceived"

~~~
dragonwriter
> The bigger point is that the way this country treats foreign nationals

Except that the notable feature of this case is that it is _not_ about the way
that this country treats _foreign nationals_.

~~~
bonemachine
Agreed - see my edit, above.

------
dragonwriter
upvoted _despite_ linkbait headline because the actual issue raised of
inappropriate deportation is worthy of discussion.

------
refurb
Wait a second!

This woman was arrested for shoplifting and provided a fake name to the
police.

The police do a look-up and determine that the woman with this name is not a
US citizen and is actually a citizen of Colombia. Therefore, they decide to
deport this woman who decided to use the name of a person from Colombia.

Sounds like the system is working as it should!

~~~
bonemachine
That's the problem, you see.

They didn't "determine" that she was a citizen of Colombia. They just took
what she said, and basically said to themselves, in so many words: "Well, she
_is_ brown-skinned, you know. Plus she was caught shoplifting -- typical
wetback. Meanwhile, we're facing a lot of pressure from upstairs to cut down
on the number of illegal entires. So what the heck, let's deport her!"

For more info on her story, see:

    
    
        http://colorlines.com/archives/2012/01/how_did_jakadrien_turner_a_us_citizen_get_deported.html

~~~
refurb
Yeah, I'm sure the woman's/girl's own actions had nothing to do with her
deportation.

From your link: "Turner lived in Colombia for nearly a year, working at a call
center until her grandmother’s furious search for her led to the girl’s
release and return to the U.S."

She apparently was so traumatized by the deportation that she had no other
choice but to start a new life until her Grandmother came looking for her.
There is obviously more to this story than meets the eyes.

~~~
bonemachine
You're changing the subject.

The basic issue is that a U.S. citizen (and a minor) was not only denied due
process, but treated in a way that defies general standards of decency, as
well as basic common sense. It also smacks of racism and xenophobia.

Whether this young woman actually shoplifted or not, whether she told a fib or
not afterwards and what she had to do in Colombia to fricken _survive_ after
such an ordeal are all of secondary importance, in comparison.

